# norton healthcare



## fluff40 (Feb 10, 2011)

my husband may be relocating to louisville ky. I was looking at job postings for my self for that area and I saw several positions for norton healthcare. I was wondering if anyone knows anything about the company. How are they to work for.
Thanks fluff


----------



## tblose78 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Jobs at Norton Healthcare*

I only worked for Norton Healthcare for 1 year but, I loved it. The reason I left was I got a job offer with the DoD at Ft. Knox. I don't know how much coding experience you have but, I know that as far as compensation it would be better if you could get a job as an inpatient coder for one of the Norton's hospital locations. I got a job at one their immediate care center locations right after I got my certification. The pay was only $13.00 an hour but it was still more than I was making as a receptionist.  I know that they start their inpatient coders at $18.00 per hour. I hope this information was helpful.


----------

